# Duda con Microfono Electret Amplificador



## Shevastation (Sep 5, 2011)

Buenas, estoy tratando de armar un amplificador para un microfono de condensador electret como este:





Y encontré este circuito para empezar





Cuando lo simulo en multisim, todo parece funcionar, a la salida hay 4,54 V, pero cuando lo monto en un protoboard y tomo el voltaje en la salida, me indica por el orden de los 0,1 mV, conecte y reconecte, y nada, entonces no se si es el micrófono.

Mi pregunta es si el circuito esta bien hecho y como puedo probar el micrófono para ver si sirve, aparte de cuanto sería el voltaje que saldría del micrófono al hablar por el... Gracias

PD: Aqui esta el diagrama en multisim


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2011)

Shevastation dijo:


> Buenas, estoy tratando de armar un amplificador para un microfono de condensador electret como este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, si tomas lectura en la salida del preamplificador, pues seguro que sera cerca de 0V., el condensador de acoplo C2 elimina la componente de continua. Debes medir directamente sobre el pin 1 del Op-Amp. que desde luego debe ser el valor igual a Vcc/2.-


----------



## BKAR (Sep 6, 2011)

Shevastation dijo:


> .....
> Cuando lo simulo en multisim, todo parece funcionar, a la salida hay 4,54 V, pero cuando lo monto en un protoboard y tomo el voltaje en la salida, me indica por el orden de los 0,1 mV, conecte y reconecte, y nada, entonces no se si es el micrófono.
> 
> Mi pregunta *es si el circuito esta bien hecho* y *como puedo probar el micrófono para ver si sirve*, aparte de cuanto sería el voltaje que saldría del micrófono al hablar por el... Gracias
> ...



conecta tu electrec a Line-In o MIC de la PC...
....
Los electrec usan un capacitor en su interior y bla bla ..la verdad no estoy muy enterado de su funcionamiento...pero requiere alimentación externa..por eso esta el R 2.2K de tu diagrama.
..
a q has conectado la salida??


----------



## slitaz (Sep 6, 2011)

Shevastation dijo:


> . . . un amplificador para un microfono de condensador electret . . .



Ese circuito no es un amplificador; es un *pre-amplificador*, y se usa conectandolo a la entrada de un amplificador de audio.


----------



## Shevastation (Sep 6, 2011)

he conectado la salida a un parlante, de 8 ohmnios y no suena nada, puse un led para ver algun cambio y tampoco, también trate de conectarlo a la PC usando un Jack que tiene un cable rojo uno blanco y una cubierta que me imagino que es la tierra, pero no suena nada en la pc, ayer pare de intentar por que me senti frustrado jajaja, como conectaría el microfono a Line In, tienes algun diagrama con los cables interiores del conector para la PC? gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2011)

Shevastation dijo:


> he conectado la salida a un parlante, de 8 ohmnios y no suena nada, puse un led para ver algun cambio y tampoco, también trate de conectarlo a la PC usando un Jack que tiene un cable rojo uno blanco y una cubierta que me imagino que es la tierra, pero no suena nada en la pc, ayer pare de intentar por que me senti frustrado jajaja, como conectaría el microfono a Line In, tienes algun diagrama con los cables interiores del conector para la PC? gracias por sus respuestas



Amigo, aumenta el valor de R2, pues tienes una ganancia de 10.-


----------



## Shevastation (Sep 6, 2011)

slitaz dijo:


> Ese circuito no es un amplificador; es un *pre-amplificador*, y se usa conectandolo a la entrada de un amplificador de audio.



ok entiendo, para que pueda sonar por un parlante es necesario que conecte este circuito al de un amplificador de audio? De todas maneras les explico para que estoy jugando con un microfono, estoy tratando de hacer un afinador de guitarra, pero necesito que la señal se amplifique lo suficiente para que un *detector de tonos* la pueda detectar y sacar la frecuencia de la nota tocada frente al microfono... no se si me explico


----------



## BKAR (Sep 7, 2011)

Shevastation dijo:


> he conectado la salida a un parlante, de 8 ohmnios y no suena nada, *puse un led para ver algun cambio y tampoco*, también trate de conectarlo a la PC usando un Jack que tiene un *cable rojo uno blanco* y una *cubierta que me imagino que es la tierra*, pero no suena nada en la pc, ayer pare de intentar por que me senti frustrado jajaja, como conectaría el microfono a Line In, tienes algun diagrama con los cables interiores del conector para la PC? gracias por sus respuestas



no entiendo lo del led ...???
la cubierta es tierra..OK
Line In es el color AZUL de la tarjeta (3 terminales L-R-Tierra)
MIC es el color ROSADO de la tarjera (2 Terminales uno de ellos es tierra)

si ves el jack 3.5mm o conector la q ocupa mayor area siempre es masa

configuar  tu tarjeta aui te mando una imagen
...(MAXIMO VOLUMEN)
entonces lo q capte el microfono debe escucharse por los parlantes de tu PC


----------



## el indio (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola, me parece que estas equivocado de conceptos, eso no se puede conectar a un parlante de 8 ohms ni a un led asi como asi, la salida de eso que es en realidad un pre de microfono es de alta impedancia, si lo conectas a algo con baja resistencia te plancha la salida, a un line in de pc o de un equipo de musica o mas bien a la entrada de un amplificador de audio, ahi si vas a poder probar, sino necesariamente deberias usar un auricular de alta impedancia, (no uno comun de mp3 o celu)
Exitos y a no frustrarse, si no funciona razon demas para estudiar y sacarlo andando


----------

